# Has is Started???????



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Saw this on Face Book last night. Was surprised there was nothing on the PFF.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

It's a damn good way to start it up.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I just saw a thread in the general discussion section on it. Nice fish.


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Probably the first.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

That was last years pic from his dads boat. We don't catch fish that big on the beach.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

You won't here of the first on here.... 

But Tyler got him a good one that's for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

